# Hope isn't doing too well



## Ronni (Jun 24, 2022)

If you remember, Hope is the little dog I saw running down the side of the road in the middle of a thunderstorm last year and I rescued her.

  Hope’s had several seizures recently, her breathing has become strained, she labors to walk sometimes. She has an enlarged heart, a possible mass in her abdomen, gums very pale, and she’s just not getting enough oxygenated blood due to the heart issue.

While we were at the clinic for another blood draw, she seized again. The vet is pretty sure her seizures are a heart issue and not a neurological one. He will wait to do X-rays till we get the blood info back, also because it’s too much stress for her all in one visit.

She continues to be my Velcro dog, and remains happy and chill regardless of her issues. Please send her lots of good mojo and happy vibes that whatever time she has left is stress and pain free!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 24, 2022)

I feel for you, Ronni. Our fur-babies are so precious to us, and we don't want to see them suffer. I hope these seizures are controllable with medication. 

Please give Hope an extra-big hug, from me. She's such a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 24, 2022)

Oh Ronni, I'm so sorry.  Give her a good petting from me.  And PLEASE make sure your vet can keep her pain-free!


----------



## Lee (Jun 24, 2022)

Ronni, so difficult for you and for Hope. Let us know how things are going, I hope for the best.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 24, 2022)

Ronni said:


> If you remember, Hope is the little dog I saw running down the side of the road in the middle of a thunderstorm.   Hope’s had several seizures recently, her breathing has become strained, she labors to walk sometimes. She has an enlarged heart, a possible mass in her abdomen, gums very pale, and she’s just not getting enough oxygenated blood due to the heart issue.
> 
> While we were at the clinic for another blood draw, she seized again. The vet is pretty sure her seizures are a heart issue and not a neurological one. He will wait to do X-rays till we get the blood info back, also because it’s too much stress for her all in one visit.
> She continues to be my Velcro dog, and remains happy and chill regardless of her issues. Please send her lots of good mojo and happy vibes that whatever time she has left is stress and pain free!
> ...


She is so cute. Her face reminds me of a toy fox terrier I took care of in the past. Sending good vibes..


----------



## hawkdon (Jun 24, 2022)

Blessings to both of you......


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 24, 2022)

So sorry about Hope, best wishes for her and you.


----------



## Bellbird (Jun 24, 2022)

All the very best to you Hope.,


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2022)

I dearly wish for Hope to be cured.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 24, 2022)

I am so sorry about Hope. Sending prayers for her to stay happy and for the vet to control her pain.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 24, 2022)

Wishing all the best for Hope's health.  I hope something can be done to make her well and comfortable


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 24, 2022)

I'm so sorry, Ronni.  Our fur babies do so much to hide their ailments from us.  Please comfort her, continue to give her love and cherish every moment with her.  She has had a better life because of you.


----------



## mrstime (Jun 24, 2022)

Your Hope is adorable, wishing you both the best!


----------



## officerripley (Jun 24, 2022)

Here's hoping the very best for Hope, what a great little dog she is.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jun 24, 2022)

She's such a cutie pie. At least she has people who love her. All the best to her, and you, and yours.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2022)

Ronni said:


> If you remember, Hope is the little dog I saw running down the side of the road in the middle of a thunderstorm last year and I rescued her.
> 
> Hope’s had several seizures recently, her breathing has become strained, she labors to walk sometimes. She has an enlarged heart, a possible mass in her abdomen, gums very pale, and she’s just not getting enough oxygenated blood due to the heart issue.
> 
> ...


Sorry your doggie is sick.


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2022)

@Ronni sending prayers and white light.


----------



## Remy (Jun 30, 2022)

Poor little one. Bless you for taking such good care of her.


----------

